

Buzz launch wasn’t flawed, Google’s intentions are - jenningsjason
http://counternotions.com/2010/02/15/buzzback/

======
elblanco
My take-away

> Marissa Mayer, Google’s vice-president for search and user experience, says
> 60-80% of Google’s products may eventually fail. Unfortunately, the few that
> survive are neither all that inspiring nor market leaders. What Google lacks
> is not infrastructure, engineers, money, time or even great ideas. It’s the
> ability to delight users. _What Google is missing, in other words, is
> strategic design._

------
wendroid
> Apple has no pretense at “openness”

They might control the hardware and the app store but the software stack is
not so closed e.g. Darwin Streaming Server, Webkit, OpenDarwin, blocks & Grand
Dispatch, libcocoa, Objective-C and the list goes on

